# Discovering Hidden Rome



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*This thread is dedicated to the secret and hidden places in Rome*

_*S. Maria della Pace*_









*St. Eustachio & Fontana dell'Acqua Paola (Gianicolo)*







..









*St. Ignazio & Piazza dei Burrò*







..









_*S. Maria in Trastevere*_









_*Madonnella di Via dei Coronari & S. Ivo alla Sapienza*_







..









_*Navona Square & Bramante Temple*_







..









_*Cancelleria Apostolica*_


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Quartiere Coppedè*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Piazza di Pietra*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Largo dei Librai, near Campo de' Fiori*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Quartiere Coppedè*


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Charming


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Night details*

*Antique Gallery in Via dei Coronari*









_*Piazza Navona*_









*Navona Square during Christmas time*









*St.Peter Square during Christmas time*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Taberna Romana, near Trevi Fountain*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Details*








..
















..
















..
















..
















..
















..
















..
















..


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Medieval Colors of Trastevere*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rione Parione I*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rione Parione II*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Rome is simply an open-air museum! everything incredible!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Tiberin Isle, in the centre of Rome*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Burrò, the Theatre-Square*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

i love this city since the first time i came...one of my fave cities of the entire world...do you have pics onf the interior of Sta Maria in Trastevere? i fell in love with this church


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*St. Carlo: Borromini Church and Cloister*


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

No words!!!:nuts:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Little Madonnas I*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

i.q.ninja said:


> needs more star-bucks/McDonalds/discount retailers


there are a lot of shops, cool shops...not only mere malls...

starbucks? are u joking? do you know what is italian coffee?

in Italy places as Starbucks and fast foods...will not be so numerous as U.S.A....NEVER!

sorry but starb. coffee could not compete our coffee...^^ 
*
dajeeee raga ditelo anche voi!!!*

I hope that one day....I will live in Roma...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*SkyLines*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Caracalla mosaic*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*S. Clemente sotterranea*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*A night in Castel S. Angelo*

*The Castle*









*The Angel*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

rome was not built in a day. how long the history of theose buildings? looks very histric


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Keats & Shelley Memorial House*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Villino Helene, Hendrick Christian Andersen Museum*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> rome was not built in a day. how long the history of theose buildings? looks very histric


Roma is the eternal city, has no age...since Romans was a wonderful city...probably the first real metropolis of the world...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Villa Torlonia, Casino dei Principi*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

And now some pictures of Renaissance Rome


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Via Giulia*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

this is my favourite place in Rome


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Minerva and Roman Column*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*An open air museum*








..
















..
















..
















..


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Secret Fountains*

*Piazza Mincio*









*Piazza dei Quiriti*









*Piazza Aracoeli*









*Bocca della Verità*









*Piazza dell'Emporio*









*Piazza del Porto di Ripetta*









*Piazza Colonna*









*Via della Cisterna*









*Piazza della Repubblica*









*Piazza Nicosia*









*Piazza delle Cinque Scole*









*Piazza Campitelli*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Mosaics in S. Maria degli Angeli*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you like this thread..?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Casa Museo Mario Praz*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*S. Maria degli Angeli*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Trastevere, a small country in the heart of Rome*

*United Colors of Trastevere*
































*Details*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

WoW, stupenda la seconda foto dell'ultimo post...dove si intravede il Vittoriano!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

huahauhauauah UNITED COLORS OF TRASTEVERE...:lol:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Trastevere: Panni stesi*


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

hehe the hanging clothes are funny
but they're picturesque


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Tourist, ma hai postato foto del Ghetto?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Jewish Ghetto*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Jewish Ghetto II*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

thank's Tourist for the photos of the Ghetto! stunning area!

I always remeber the wonderful breakfasts I had there...the aroma of fresh bread invading the streets in the morning...LOVELY!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

I never understood why catholics felt they needed a special section of the city to keep the Jews in. But hey, maybe it made sense at the time.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

UrbanSophist said:


> I never understood why catholics felt they needed a special section of the city to keep the Jews in. But hey, maybe it made sense at the time.


mmm...wait...that's not a Ghetto...the only place in which Jews can stay...today the Ghetto one of the most beautiful are of Roma, really particular...in which resist one of the last Jews community of Italy...a great cultural quartier...that's not a discriminated are...is one of the most valued areas!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*View from Palatine*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Roman Forum*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Roman Arch


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Arco di Tito*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Arco di Costantino*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Arco di Settimio Severo*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*My city*








...
















...


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Is there any ancient Rome left (except for the monuments and other gradiose structures)?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Trajan's Market*

*Trajan's Market View from Via dei Fori Imperiali*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Villa Torlonia*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Some Painted Palaces*


----------



## Gabriele Milano (Feb 4, 2007)

:eek2: Ok..grazie..me lo trovi tu un appartamento a Roma?scusate se ho scritto in italiano ma non avevo parole dopo ste foto..


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

For Joe 2007...just part of the Forum as it was 2000 years ago. I live in Melbourne, Australia..threw a coin in the Trevi Fountain.....can't wait to come back...Love it


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry if this pics a bit big...not sure how to resize....The colosseum would be just off page to the right....I have som triple fold out page pics but can't show them here....bought a few of them in a little shop in the Via...st. running down toward the Tiber from St.Peters.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you for posting these pictures kay:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*1st May: some photos by me* :cheers:

*Ghetto*
















*Near Campo de' Fiori*
















*Largo dei Librari*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*1st May: some photos by me* :cheers: 

*Piazza Costaguti (Ghetto)*
















*Fontana delle Tartarughe (Ghetto)*









*Vicolo del bollo*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*1st May: some photos by me* :cheers:

*S. Andrea della Valle (cupola)*
















*Arco degli Acetari and Vicolo del bollo (small)*
















*S. Maria in Campitelli (Ghetto)*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Tohr, have you seen the Ghetto?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Roman streets*


----------



## Paxromana (Sep 15, 2004)

Sempre un posto magnifico questo 3d...spero che non vi stanchiate!!!!


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Straordinario stò thread! Ottimo lavoro!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Secret Stairs*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Grazie


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Night*


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Amazing pics!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Dangerous Night*


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Rome is so charming


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

xzmattzx said:


> Great pictures! Is there a reason these places are considered hidden? If it was explained earlier, you can just give me the post number.


because when TouristMan opened the 3d, posted some pics of hidden streets and squares of Rome, less known...after the 3d became so popular that we all contributed to post pics from Rome!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Villa Giulia*
_(Etruscan Museum)_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

E c'hai raggione tohr!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Appia Antica, the "Regina Viarum"*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Appia Antica HDR*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Tohr? Dove sei finito? :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Campo de' Fiori*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Campo de' Fiori*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Pincio said:


> Tohr? Dove sei finito? :lol:


lol, ecchime. 


Purtroppo ho un brutto ricordo di Campo De' Fiori. :naughty:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Could you explain it to us?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Treasures of the ages*





































Photos taken from *flickr* :cheers: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dean_forbes/490650419/in/set-72157600108812274/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*View from the Colosseum*










Photo taken from *flickr* :cheers: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daisyspix/523136218/in/set-72157600281815438/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza del Popolo*










Photo taken from *flickr* :cheers: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/531223059/in/set-72157600313071226/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

This is a very hidden place

*Mamertinun Roman Prison*
_(Near the Roman Forum)_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

This is another hidden Park

*Villa Bonelli*

_*The House*_









_*The Park*_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Some photos taken from flickr*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Night*

*Palazzo Farnese*









*Campo de' Fiori*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

a 2GB memory card is not enough if you wanna take shots of this beautiful city ! l live in Rome, believe me, it's just STUNNING ! come and see this place: it will really worth it !


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> a 2GB memory card is not enough if you wanna take shots of this beautiful city ! l live in Rome, believe me, it's just STUNNING ! come and see this place: it will really worth it !


Yes, I know


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*The Roman Forum*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Bocca della Verità*
_The truth is over there_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Trilussa Square*
_A secret corner in Trastevere dedicated to the famous roman poet Trilussa._


----------



## thehunter (Jun 11, 2007)

spettacolooooooso :cheers: 
anche se a malincuore vi segnalo, per chi già non lo conosce, il thread di roma sparita, anche quello uno spettacolo (fa venire un pò di malinconia, vi avverto)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

thehunter said:


> spettacolooooooso :cheers:
> anche se a malincuore vi segnalo, per chi già non lo conosce, il thread di roma sparita, anche quello uno spettacolo (fa venire un pò di malinconia, vi avverto)


Altro che malinconia... quel thread è un colpo al cuore hno:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Sapienza University*


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

How does the mouth really work?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
It doesn't work 

La Bocca della Verità (in English, "the Mouth of Truth") is a renowned image, carved from Pavonazzetto marble, of a man-like face and located in the portico of the church of Santa Maria in Cosmedin in Rome, Italy. The sculpture is thought to be part of an ancient Roman fountain, or perhaps a manhole cover, portraying one of several possible pagan gods.
The most famous characteristic of the Mouth, however, is its role as a lie detector. Starting from the Middle Ages, it was believed that if one told a lie with his hand in the mouth of the sculpture, it would be bitten off. The piece was placed in the portico of the Santa Maria in Cosmedin in the 17th century.

*Why it's so famous?*
The Mouth of Truth is most well known from its appearance in the 1953 film Roman Holiday. In the film, Audrey Hepburn (playing a princess) and Gregory Peck (playing a reporter) visit the Mouth of Truth, and Peck relates the legend. He challenges Hepburn to place her hand inside the mouth, which she does with no ill effects.
La Bocca della Verità, statue by Jules Blanchard, in the Luxembourg Garden, Paris.She then asks Peck to do the same and when he does he yells and pulls his arm out to reveal his hand is missing! Hepburn's shriek on seeing this is not acting as Peck had pulled a practical joke on her on camera by pulling his arm inside his sleeve. Peck ends the joke by popping his hand out into a handshake position and going "Hello!" Hepburn, relieved, breaks into laughter. The joke was incorporated into the film. The film also uses the Mouth of Truth as a storytelling device since both Hepburn's and Peck's characters are not initially truthful with each other.
This scene from Roman Holiday was parodied in the 2000 Japanese film Sleeping Bride by Hideo Nakata, with the main characters reenacting it with a replica of La Bocca. It was also replicated in the film "Only You" staring Robert Downey Jr. and Marissa Tomei where the characters reminisce about the "Roman Holiday" scene.
The Mouth of Truth is also featured in the popular Gamecube game Animal Crossing. In the game, the player is capable of obtaining The Mouth of the Truth as a gift through Gulliver the Seagull.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Bocca_della_Verità

^^


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Teatro di Pompeo*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Borromini's Oratory*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Barberini Palace*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Borromini's world*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Galleria Spada (Borromini)*










*history*  

_Borromini created the masterpiece of trompe-l'oeil false perspective
in the arcaded courtyard of Palazzo Spada, in which diminishing rows of
columns and a rising floor create the optical illusion of a gallery 37 meters
long (it is 8 meters) with a lifesize sculpture in daylight beyond: the sculpture
is 60 cm high. Borromini was aided in his perspective trick by a mathematician._

^^


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*A Night in Rome!*
_Around Trastevere and Campo de' Fiori
(al photos are taken from flickr)_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Tiberine Island*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Lungo er Tevere... Roma*


























































_(All photos are taken from flickr)_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Streets & Alley*

*Trastevere*









*Near Pantheon*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife in Trastevere*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza del Popolo*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Spanish Steps*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife in Trastevere*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Ohhh, I have to go there! We have Ryannair Santander-Roma. What a unique city in the world! Thanks for sharing your pics 

La città eterna più eterna che mai!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Be carefully frozen, here the temperature is too hot for you


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Via dei Coronari*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Be carefully frozen, here the temperature is too hot for you


Yep, I think so... But last summer I've been to in Sevilla so I'm inmunized. Anyway, Rome is Rome, no matter if it's burning or freezing!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

frozen said:


> Yep, I think so... But last summer I've been to in Sevilla so I'm inmunized. Anyway, Rome is Rome, no matter if it's burning or freezing!


I was joking with your nickname kay:
Sevilla is my favourite city in Spain, 1000 time better than Barcelona and Madrid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Pincio said:


> I was joking with your nickname kay:
> Sevilla is my favourite city in Spain, 1000 time better than Barcelona and Madrid.


Sevilla is great. It's a very unknow city I think, when is one of cities with more history in Europe.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza San Lorenzo in Lucina*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Imperial Forum*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Salita al Quirinale*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Edit


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Pincio said:


> I was joking with your nickname kay:
> Sevilla is my favourite city in Spain, 1000 time better than Barcelona and Madrid.


:lol: hno:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Gabe said:


> :lol: hno:


I love Sevilla for its history.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Around Pantheon*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Piazza della Minerva*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Via Giulia*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife along Tevere*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Fontana della Barcaccia*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Via Condotti*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Adrian Temple*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Trastevere*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Pantheon*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Pantheon is *hidden*?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> The Pantheon is *hidden*?


Is the Pantheon hidden? No, it isn't.
The hidden places are finished


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Galleria Alberto Sordi*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

All photos are taken from flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Palazzo delle Esposizioni (Palaexpo)*
_(Work in progress)_


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice update for the ExpoPalace. :yes:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Quartiere Coppedè*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Palazzo di Propaganda Fide*
_The Borromini masterpiece_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rione Borgo*
_All around the Vatican City_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Villa Medici*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Vatican Gardens*


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

TouristMan said:


> *Piazza di Pietra*


ci sono stato!!è stupenda!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Some Courtyards*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

WASCA said:


> ci sono stato!!è stupenda!!


It's one of the hidden places in Rome


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*The Red Fountain*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

up


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Via Veneto*


























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hankword/2047479421/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommasomanzi/2373959299/
^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marvelous places :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Miscellaneous*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fantastic Rome!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Vatican City*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1027/532275010_815ef5a4c4_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Not the usual Rome*






















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmacorig/2454324553/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbiex/2404350960/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2338747648/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2310533326/


----------



## Adalrome (Oct 29, 2008)

*Sant'Ignazio*

Su Sant'Ignazio potrei proporvi questa galleria

http://www.pbase.com/adalberto_tiburzi/
circumzenithal_arc

A quanto mi ricordo, fui l'unico a vedere l'Arco... 

Adal


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Stadio del marmi is fantastic!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Panorama from Terrazza dello Zodiaco*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos of Rome (Panorama from Terrazza dello Zodiaco) are very nice, especially night ones


----------



## Iacopo (Mar 16, 2010)

TohrAlkimista said:


> there are a lot of shops, cool shops...not only mere malls...
> 
> starbucks? are u joking? do you know what is italian coffee?
> 
> ...


I agree with him... we're taking the bad habit to eat in fast foods and it's somethin' absolutely wrong in my opinion in a city like Rome. No one for example knows that in piazza Santa barbara dei librai (photo in the 1st page) there's a fantastic restaurant (or kiosk... i don't know how to call it), which makes one of the most ancient and traditional dishes in rome: filetti di baccalà, fried pieces of cod (a kind of ancestor of the Mc Donald's "filet-o-fish"). Also coffee in Italy, in particular in Rome and Naples, is RITUAL (try in piazza S.Eustachio, near the pantheon, and then tell me if it tastes better or worse than the starbuck's one). Therefore, at first i suggest you to visit this strange, particular and wonderful city and try to be ROMAN FOR A DAY... with our same habits and our way of watching this city. Because Rome is magic... and as the song of Antonello Venditti says: quando ti accarezza ti fa suo, ti fa romano (When Rome caresses you, she makes you hers, she makes you Roman). Sometimes I myself would like to see Rome through the eyes of a tourist...
Quanto a te Alkimista... DAJE!!! Viè a Roma, che tanto lei non fa discriminazioni (soprattutto tra italiani). Diventerai Romano pure te! Eheheh!:banana:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing rome


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Pincio said:


> *Vatican City*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Citizen F (May 27, 2010)

Amazing thread! thanks!


----------

